# What is the name of this percussion instrument?



## alanfarwell

There's this percussion instrument I hear a lot in film and TV soundtracks and I've been chomping at the bit to find out what it is! It almost sounds like a stick being dragged across some metal poles, producing a sort of clinging or ratchet sound.

you can hear it at 0:16 in this video: 




and you can hear it at 0:30 in this video: 




Please help! Thanks in advance


----------



## Fredx2098

Is that a waterphone?


----------



## alanfarwell

Indeed it is! Thank you


----------

